# HOWTO: TeX Live 2008 on FreeBSD



## vermaden (Dec 23, 2009)

There is no *texlive *in ports but so we have to manually install it, its generally very simple.

*1. Get TeX Live 2008 iso image.*

For example texlive2008-20080822.iso, you can find one with *texlive2008* keyword on torrents. Then mount it under /mnt directory.

```
# mdconfig -a -t vnode -f texlive2008-20080822.iso
md0
# mount -t cd9660 /dev/md0 /mnt
```

*2. Start the installer.*

```
# cd /mnt
# ls bin | grep freebsd
amd64-freebsd
i386-freebsd
# ./install-tl
======================> TeX Live installation procedure <=====================

=======> Note: Letters/digits in <angle brackets> indicate menu items <=======
=======>       for commands or configurable options                   <=======

 Detected platform: Intel x86 with FreeBSD
 
 <B> binary systems: 1 out of 15

 <S> Installation scheme (scheme-full)
     83 collections out of 84, disk space required: 1720 MB

 Customizing installation scheme:
   <C> standard collections
   <L> language collections

 <D> directories:
   TEXDIR (the main TeX directory):
     /usr/local/texlive/2008
   TEXMFLOCAL (directory for site-wide local files):
     /usr/local/texlive/texmf-local
   TEXMFSYSVAR (directory for variable and automatically generated data):
     /usr/local/texlive/2008/texmf-var
   TEXMFSYSCONFIG (directory for local config):
     /usr/local/texlive/2008/texmf-config
   TEXMFHOME (directory for user-specific files):
     ~/texmf

 <O> options:
   [ ] use letter size instead of A4 by default
   [X] create all format files
   [X] install macro/font doc tree
   [X] install macro/font source tree
   [ ] create symlinks in standard directories

 <V> set up for running from DVD

Other actions:
 <I> start installation to hard disk
 <H> help
 <Q> quit

Enter command:
```

*2.1 Read post install message.*

```
See 
   /usr/local/texlive/2008/index.html 
 for links to documentation.  The TeX Live web site (http://tug.org/texlive/) 
 contains any updates and corrections.

 TeX Live is a joint project of the TeX user groups around the world;
 please consider supporting it by joining the group best for you. The
 list of groups is available on the web at http://tug.org/usergroups.html.

 Add /usr/local/texlive/2008/texmf/doc/man to MANPATH.
 Add /usr/local/texlive/2008/texmf/doc/info to INFOPATH.
 Most importantly, add /usr/local/texlive/2008/bin/i386-freebsd
 to your PATH for current and future sessions.

 Welcome to TeX Live!
```

*3. Modify your PATH variable.*

```
% cat >> ${YOUR_SHELL_CONFIG} << EOF
export PATH=${PATH}:/usr/local/texlive/2008/bin/i386-freebsd
setenv PATH ${PATH}:/usr/local/texlive/2008/bin/i386-freebsd
EOF
% source ${YOUR_SHELL_CONFIG}
% echo ${PATH}
/usr/local/texlive/2008/bin/i386-freebsd:/sbin:/bin:(...)
```

Choose setenv or export suitably to your shell.
My master's thesis built with *texlive *without any problems and looks the same as the one built using *tetex *package.

If you would like to get *Tex Live 2009*, the procedure will be similar I think, but TeX people did nit provided binaries for FreeBSD at 2009 version, so You will need to get these here: http://tug.org/pipermail/tex-live/2009-November/023783.html (thanks to *Nikola LeÄiÄ‡*)

There is also other way of installing *TeX Live*, here:
http://code.google.com/p/freebsd-texlive/wiki/Installing


----------



## y2s82 (Dec 23, 2009)

thanx for the instruction.
I am trying to install the livetex 2009.  I downloaded it, extracted it into:
/usr/local/livetex/2009/bin/i386-freebsd8/

and then, i added the path to .profile using export line of the cat function mentioned above.

is this it?  i uninstalled the teTeX port and teTeX-base port and now the pdflatex is not found :s  is there an installation script as it was with 2008?


----------



## vermaden (Dec 23, 2009)

@y2s82

I only installed TeX Live 2008, to see how to install it, I do not need new features that TeX Live distributions bring, so I generally use just tetex package/port for my work.

I havent tried to install 2009, nor ise it, so I cannot help you here.


----------



## y2s82 (Dec 24, 2009)

thank you vermaden for a quick reply.
Could you then be so kind as to tell me how to install new sty or other packages used in the latex?  the solutions i found were for linux and they don't seem to quite match...


----------



## oliverh (Dec 31, 2009)

http://tug.org/pipermail/tex-live/2009-December/024085.html



> Thanks to Nicola Lecic, freebsd binaries are back in the main TL
> repository -- both i386-freebsd and amd64-freebsd.  They are included in
> tonight's rebuild and will henceforth available in the installer.  They
> are built from the TL'09 release sources on FreeBSD 7.


----------



## purgatori (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting this guide, but is there a version for dummies? I'm a little bit lost at the whole $Path section (I only recently migrated to FreeBSD).


----------



## vermaden (May 7, 2010)

purgatori said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting this guide, but is there a version for dummies?


This guide is as simple as possible 

Version for dummies, use OpenOffice.org Writer? 



			
				purgatori said:
			
		

> I'm a little bit lost at the whole $Path section (I only recently migrated to FreeBSD).



${PATH} is a really simple 'thing' read more about it here:
http://www.cs.purdue.edu/homes/cs348/unix_path.html
http://www.kingcomputerservices.com/unix_101/traveling_down_the_unix_$PATH.htm


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (May 14, 2010)

purgatori said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting this guide, but is there a version for dummies? I'm a little bit lost at the whole $Path section (I only recently migrated to FreeBSD).



May i ask what OS you had been using before? Linux (Ubuntu) perhaps?  It would help if you could do some reading on your own about trivial stuff like path variables and so on. 

Still, assuming you used Linux, you never did anything related to setting up paths? Strange!


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 27, 2010)

I've uploaded TexLive packages on my server. Also I created DVD with texlive packages.
http://files.bsdroot.lv/my/FreeBSD/README.html
http://files.bsdroot.lv/my/FreeBSD/


----------

